# Cannot Connect to the Internet



## bilun (May 22, 2007)

After, using Vista for awhile I decided to temporarily downgrade to xp until more of th kinks got worked out. After reformatting my hard drive and installing windows xp w/ sp2 everything was working fine.

Then, I shut my computer down for the night; The next time I started it up I was having network problems. I was given the message that my computer had limited or no connectivity to my network. I switched the ethernet cables of my computer and another to the same result(both ethernet cables worked for the other computer). Next I checked online and found a suggestion to renew my ip address and recieved the message that I was unable to renew My IP.

Again searching for answers I found recommendations to people with similar problems to install a patch. I did so, and my connection to my network seems to be working now(well I have access to other computer's shared documents anyway and am not getting the limited/no connectivity message), but I am still unable to connect to the internet.

Also, when i right-click 1394 connection in network connections and select repair I get a message stating that TCP/IP is not enabled for this connection.

Also, I just ran the automated network diagnosis in "help and support" with the follow results:

Modems

- Network Adapters

FAILED
- [00000010] Microsoft TV/Video Connection (FAILED)
Caption = [00000010] Microsoft TV/Video Connection
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc
- DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.1.1(Same Subnet) (FAILED)
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
Description = Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
DHCPEnabled = TRUE
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE
DNSHostName = eli-40893c754dc
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE
GatewayCostMetric = 20
Index = 10
- IPAddress = 192.168.1.105 (FAILED)
Pinging 192.168.1.105 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
IPConnectionMetric = 20
IPEnabled = TRUE
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE
IPSubnet = 255.255.255.0
IPXEnabled = FALSE
MACAddress = 00:15:F2:C0:F3:BD
ServiceName = NdisIP
SettingID = {5760907B-95DD-4418-8ADC-28A7EAD62E7C}
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = FALSE
- [00000011] Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (FAILED)
Caption = [00000011] Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc
- DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.1.1(Same Subnet) (FAILED)
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
Description = Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
DHCPEnabled = TRUE
DHCPLeaseExpires = 10:35:27 AM 5/22/2007
DHCPLeaseObtained = 10:35:27 AM 5/21/2007
- DHCPServer = 192.168.1.1 (FAILED)
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE
DNSHostName = eli-40893c754dc
- DNSServerSearchOrder (FAILED)
- 68.87.76.178 (FAILED)
Pinging 68.87.76.178 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
Ping statistics for 68.87.76.178:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
- 68.87.78.130 (FAILED)
Pinging 68.87.78.130 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
Ping statistics for 68.87.78.130:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE
GatewayCostMetric = 20
Index = 11
- IPAddress = 192.168.1.105 (FAILED)
Pinging 192.168.1.105 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
PING: transmit failed, error code 65.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
IPConnectionMetric = 20
IPEnabled = TRUE
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE
IPSubnet = 255.255.255.0
IPXEnabled = FALSE
MACAddress = 00:15:F2:C0:F3:BD
ServiceName = yukonwxp
SettingID = {61A23288-4B8B-4042-9B0A-B9098914242B}
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = FALSE
+ [00000013] Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Caption = [00000013] Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc
Description = Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller #2
DHCPEnabled = TRUE
DHCPLeaseExpires = 10:30:41 AM 5/22/2007
DHCPLeaseObtained = 10:30:41 AM 5/21/2007
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE
DNSHostName = eli-40893c754dc
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE
Index = 13
IPConnectionMetric = 1
IPEnabled = TRUE
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE
IPXEnabled = FALSE
MACAddress = 00:15:F2:C0:F6B
ServiceName = yukonwxp
SettingID = {CB61B50B-0337-4964-BF6F-E90BC3AE14B4}
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = FALSE
+ Network Clients

any help would be appreciated; thanks!


----------



## Odessit05 (Apr 24, 2007)

looks like you are trying to repair a wrong connection. 1394 is not the connection for your local area network. You need to find another icon that says Local Area Connection and try to repair that. If you will be successful in doing that, then try going into the command prompt and type ipconfig /release and then immediately ipconfig /renew. Tell me if that was successful.


----------



## bilun (May 22, 2007)

When I tried that it said I was unable to renew my ip address, when entering the commands into the command window, release works just fine, but renew says the action time out because my computer could not contact the DHCP server.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Post an ipconfig /all for the problem PC and for the working computer.


----------



## bilun (May 22, 2007)

Ok, well I've resolved the problem...turns out my firewall went mad with power and had taken my internet hostage .


thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

For any failed internet/network connection, always assume the firewall 

ZA is notorious. I keep forgetting to set rules on that on each install


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

